# Hässlichste Stadt



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die hässlichste Stadt die Ihr kennt ? 

Ich würde hier Duisburg nennen, da gibt es fast keine nette Ecke, bin mal 2 Tage dort gewesen...uaaaah


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2010)

Ganz klar .. als Kölner muss ich es sagen 

Düsseldorf ... schlicht und ergreifend


----------



## Lari (26. November 2010)

Komisches Thema 
Dennoch, weils irgendwie passt:

Treffen sich zwei Prostituierte in Mainz, sagt die eine:
"Woah, Mainz is'n Drecksloch!"
Sagt die andere:
"Joa, meins auch!"

Und ontopic:
Antwerpen find ich irgendwie wäh.

Edit: Fail bearbeitet


----------



## Knallfix (26. November 2010)

Kassel, Innenstadt.
Wurde im WK2 komplett zerbombt und der wiederaufbau erfolgte im hochmodernen 50th Style.
Betonwand an Betonwand


----------



## Gerti (26. November 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ganz klar .. als Kölner muss ich es sagen
> 
> Köln ... schlicht und ergreifend



fixed! Jetzt passts 

Also ich finde viele Städte im Ruhrgebiet absolut nicht schön: Wie schon genannt Duisburg, Essen, Bochum,...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. November 2010)

London


----------



## schneemaus (26. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Komisches Thema
> Dennoch, weils irgendwie passt:
> 
> Treffen sich zwei Prostituierte in Mainz, sagt die eine:
> ...



Was ist das schönste an Wiesbaden? Der Blick auf die andere Rheinseite. 

Also ganz klar - Wiesbaden.

Offenbach. Wer einmal da war, weiß, warum. (Ich hab mich sogar mal mit nem Frankfurter vertragen, als es gegen Offenbach ging!)


Und... Chicago. "The Windy City" ist so dermaßen versmogt und verschmutzt, dass ich froh war, aus dieser Stadt wieder rauszukommen.


----------



## Falathrim (26. November 2010)

Bielefeld.

Duisburg war ich noch nicht, aber die offizielle Hymne von Duisburg sagt alles denke ich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3tMwRiqKGpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

ich muß noch Cairo nennen - da geht man einige Stunden rum und muß anschließend duschen weil man so voller Staub und Dreck ist ! Nie mehr geh ich dahin !


----------



## abc0815 (26. November 2010)

Hannover. Mag vieleicht daran liegen das ich immer nur bei der Cebit oder bei Nacht da war. Aber für mich eine der hässlichsten Städte in Deutschland.
Weltweit würde ich sagen Bangkok. War stellenweise schon extrem häßlich hat aber seinen Charm


----------



## Potpotom (26. November 2010)

Einmal Städtereise durch den Ruhepott und man hat ne schicke Auflistung der hässlichsten Städte Deutschlands.


----------



## Konov (26. November 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Kassel, Innenstadt.
> Wurde im WK2 komplett zerbombt und der wiederaufbau erfolgte im hochmodernen 50th Style.
> Betonwand an Betonwand



/sign

Kassel ist die hässlichste Stadt die mir momentan einfällt.


----------



## KidSnare (26. November 2010)

Also in Essen hat es mir bisher noch nie gefallen. Und auch wenn viele davon schwärmen - Berlin ist so garnicht mein Fall.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

ok Berlin ist einfach so groß, da gibt es tolle Ecken (z.B. Charlottenburg mag ich) und komische/ häßliche.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Einmal Städtereise durch den Ruhepott und man hat ne schicke Auflistung der hässlichsten Städte Deutschlands.



Lüge! Der Ruhrpott ist wunderschön :<


----------



## Caps-lock (26. November 2010)

Ich find Essen auch doof.
Da ist ja jedes Jahr die Spielemesse und das ist echt das einzig gute an Essen (was ich bisher gesehen habe).
Die Innenstadt ist ziemlich gruselig...


----------



## Jester (26. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ok Berlin ist einfach so groß, da gibt es tolle Ecken (z.B. Charlottenburg mag ich) und komische/ häßliche.



Berlin ist perfekt und überlegen. In allen Belangen. Punkt.

Ich würde auch den Ruhepott als Ansammlung der hässlichsten Städte Deutschlands nennen, gleich nach einigen Löchern in Brandenburg.


----------



## Deanne (26. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Berlin ist perfekt und überlegen. In allen Belangen. Punkt.
> 
> Ich würde auch den Ruhepott als Ansammlung der hässlichsten Städte Deutschlands nennen, gleich nach einigen Löchern in Brandenburg.



Jemand aus Berlin beschwert sich über den Ruhrpott?

Berlin geht gar nicht. Meiner Meinung nach die hässlichste Großstadt Deutschlands. Ich war einige male in Berlin und jedes mal hat sich meine Meinung bestätigt. Kriminalität an jeder Ecke, überall ist es schmutzig und dazu kommen die unglaublich unfreundlichen Menschen. An jeder Ecke wird man dumm angemacht und die Leute sind ständig schlecht gelaunt.


----------



## Potpotom (26. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Berlin geht gar nicht. Meiner Meinung nach die hässlichste Großstadt Deutschlands. Ich war einige male in Berlin und jedes mal hat sich meine Meinung bestätigt. Kriminalität an jeder Ecke, überall ist es schmutzig und dazu kommen die unglaublich unfreundlichen Menschen. An jeder Ecke wird man dumm angemacht und die Leute sind ständig schlecht gelaunt.


Komisch... ich hätte eher das Gegenteil behauptet. Rein subjektiv natürlich - kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Gegenden an wo man sich aufhält. 

Ich finde Berlin herrlich grün, viele Flüsse, Kanäle und Seen dort und die nicht sehr hohen Häuser bringen ein richtig schönes Flair rüber. Unfassbar viele Museen, Theater, Schlösser und andere Sehenswürdigkeiten. Die alten Bauten vereint mit der Moderne - das hat was ganz besonderes.

Von den vielen locations mal ganz abgesehen, die suchen in DE wohl ihres gleichen - aber die haben mit dem Thema "Schönheit" ja auch nur bedingt zu tun.


----------



## Jester (26. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kriminalität an jeder Ecke, überall ist es schmutzig und dazu kommen die unglaublich unfreundlichen Menschen. An jeder Ecke wird man dumm angemacht und die Leute sind ständig schlecht gelaunt.



Eben! Du kannst rumlaufen und rumpöbeln wie du willst und es stört keinen wirklich, außer den Touris halt! Seeeehr entspannt!


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2010)

also da muss ich defintiv hagen nennen ...
sie ist eine großstadt und gehört mal zu den 20 größten städten deutschland aber kein kennt hagen !
Hagen ist zwar ein Kaff & auch sehr häßlich aber ich will nirgendwo anders wohnen <3


----------



## Deanne (26. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Eben! Du kannst rumlaufen und rumpöbeln wie du willst und es stört keinen wirklich, außer den Touris halt! Seeeehr entspannt!



Ich habe mich dort einmal gewagt, nach dem Weg zu fragen. Als Antwort bekam ich "Kommst wohl nicht von hier, was? Dann verpiss dich oder willst eine aufs Maul?". Auf ähnlich gut gelaunte Menschen traf ich dort immer wieder. Ob Kassierer, Leute auf der Strasse oder auf Konzerten - durch die Reihe extrem unfreundlich.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Eben! Du kannst rumlaufen und rumpöbeln wie du willst und es stört keinen wirklich, außer den Touris halt! Seeeehr entspannt!



Ergo: Jester hat Deanne angepöbelt...


----------



## Potpotom (26. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dort einmal gewagt, nach dem Weg zu fragen. Als Antwort bekam ich "Kommst wohl nicht von hier, was? Dann verpiss dich oder willst eine aufs Maul?". Auf ähnlich gut gelaunte Menschen traf ich dort immer wieder. Ob Kassierer, Leute auf der Strasse oder auf Konzerten - durch die Reihe extrem unfreundlich.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Was machst du? Schreist du die Leute an beim fragen?


----------



## Jester (26. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Ergo: Jester hat Deanne angepöbelt...



Da bin ich wohl zu gut erzogen, eine Dame einfach so anpöbeln, unverschämt! 

Aber ja, Berlin ist raues Pflaster. Muss man vllt. aufgewachsen sein um damit umgehen zu können und zu wissen, wen man anspricht und wen lieber nicht.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Da bin ich wohl zu gut erzogen, eine Dame einfach so anpöbeln, unverschämt!
> 
> Aber ja, Berlin ist raues Pflaster. Muss man vllt. aufgewachsen sein um damit umgehen zu können und zu wissen, wen man anspricht und wen lieber nicht.



Meine Eltern haben 4 Jahre in Charlottenburg gewohnt, das war immer net als Besucher. Millenium in Berlin feiern war auch spitze !


----------



## Jester (26. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Meine Eltern haben 4 Jahre in Charlottenburg gewohnt, das war immer net als Besucher. Millenium in Berlin feiern war auch spitze !



Gut Charlottenburg geht auch noch, obgleich es einige miese Ecken gibt. Ungemütlich wird es dann eher in den Teilen, wo es viele Mitbürger mit Migrationshintergrund gibt... 

Obwohl ich als Schlachtenseeanwohner wohl still sein sollte bei solchen Themen


----------



## Deanne (26. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Was machst du? Schreist du die Leute an beim fragen?



Nein, mache ich nicht. Dafür bin ich viel zu gut erzogen. Ob du es dir vorstellen kannst oder nicht: es gibt Leute, die auch auf eine normale, höfliche Frage total unangemessen reagieren. 

Besagte Situation passierte mir Ende 2007 im Stadtteil Tempelhof. Dort fragte ich einen jungen Mann an einer Ampel nach dem Weg in Richtung City. Ganz normal mit einem "Entschuldigung, können sie mir vielleicht sagen...". Daraufhin kam besagte Reaktion.

Ich war bisher 5 mal in Berlin, einmal für mehrere Wochen. Dabei hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die Menschen immer schlecht gelaunt sind und bloß ihre Ruhe haben wollen. Das ist zum Beispiel in Köln etwas anders. Dort herrscht immer gute Laune, man kommt schnell ins Gespräch und die Stimmung ist warm und herzlich.


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das ist zum Beispiel in Köln etwas anders. Dort herrscht immer gute Laune, man kommt schnell ins Gespräch und die Stimmung ist warm und herzlich.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja das ist Köln.. es gibt zwar auch hier hässliche und raue Pflaster wo man als Touri oder Frau nachts nicht alleine hin gehen sollte. Aber der Kölner an sich ist freundlich, hilfsbereit und hat immer en Lächeln im Gesicht. Sieht man dann immer ganz besonders wenn man auf echte Kölsche Urgesteine trifft.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Ja bin auch immer wieder gerne in Kölle, aber net weils so wunderschön ist, sondern wegen der kölschen Lebensart...und den Bieren wie z.B. in der Mühlenbrauerei...mjam..


----------



## Damokles (26. November 2010)

Ja stimmt. Kassel ist so dermaßen daneben, da fällt mir echt nix zu ein.
Aber dafür haben die ne prima Kurhessentherme, in der ich mich gern so 4-6h aufhalte.


----------



## Berserkius (26. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nein, mache ich nicht. Dafür bin ich viel zu gut erzogen. Ob du es dir vorstellen kannst oder nicht: es gibt Leute, die auch auf eine normale, höfliche Frage total unangemessen reagieren.
> 
> Besagte Situation passierte mir Ende 2007 im Stadtteil Tempelhof. Dort fragte ich einen jungen Mann an einer Ampel nach dem Weg in Richtung City. Ganz normal mit einem "Entschuldigung, können sie mir vielleicht sagen...". Daraufhin kam besagte Reaktion.
> 
> Ich war bisher 5 mal in Berlin, einmal für mehrere Wochen. Dabei hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die Menschen immer schlecht gelaunt sind und bloß ihre Ruhe haben wollen. Das ist zum Beispiel in Köln etwas anders. Dort herrscht immer gute Laune, man kommt schnell ins Gespräch und die Stimmung ist warm und herzlich.




Sag ich ja die meisten Leute sind schlecht gelaunt in Berlin. Hab schon im Gegenforum geschrieben *Schönste Stadt der Welt*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. November 2010)

Avignon in Frankreich
Gott war das eine Drecksstadt...in Frankreich ist es ja allgemein so das wesentlich mehr Hundescheiße auf den Straßen rumliegt als in Deutschland aber diese Stadt war ein einziges öffentliches Klo


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2010)

Sogar der C&A in Kassel sieht einfach nur fotzengrob aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube diese ganzen Ruhrpottstädte sind allgemein nicht besonders schön. Ich komm ja ursprünglich aus Neuwied, also Ecke Koblenz/Köln und da isses widerrum wieder ganz schön.  Vor allem Koblenz hat ne tolle Altstadt und Ehrenbreitstein > all <3


----------



## Damokles (27. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sogar der C&A in Kassel sieht einfach nur fotzengrob aus.



Jetzt ham´se Dich aber am Arsch. Du hast die Gesichter der Menschen, auf dem Foto nicht verpixelt.
Aber ich muss Dir Recht geben...
C&A hätte ruhig mal das Mietsgebäude abreissen können und dafür was schönes (!) hingebaut.
Als Kunde hat man ja schließlich auch Rechte und letzten Endes, kauft das Auge ja auch mit!

"Pfui Kassel!": ist meine neue Superlative in Sachen Schimpfwörter.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. November 2010)

Duisburg.

Gelsenkirchen.

Ekelhaft.


----------



## xKi (27. November 2010)

Find auch das Duisburg ne hässliche Stadt ist, nichts gegen die Leute die da wohnen, aber die Stadt an sich ist bah


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Jetzt ham´se Dich aber am Arsch. Du hast die Gesichter der Menschen, auf dem Foto nicht verpixelt.
> Aber ich muss Dir Recht geben...
> C&A hätte ruhig mal das Mietsgebäude abreissen können und dafür was schönes (!) hingebaut.
> Als Kunde hat man ja schließlich auch Rechte und letzten Endes, kauft das Auge ja auch mit!
> ...






btw: fotzengrob ist bei uns in Bayern ein ganz normaler Ausdruck um zu sagen, dass man etwas richtig hässlich findet. :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. November 2010)

Tendiere auch zu Berlin. Ich war schon oft in Londom, Rom und Paris und Berlin kann einfach nicht mithalten. 

Wobei Karlsruhe auch eine ungeliebte Stadt für mich ist.


----------



## Freyen (27. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> also da muss ich defintiv hagen nennen ...
> sie ist eine großstadt und gehört mal zu den 20 größten städten deutschland aber kein kennt hagen !
> Hagen ist zwar ein Kaff & auch sehr häßlich aber ich will nirgendwo anders wohnen <3



Oh ja, Olliruh hat recht. 
Wer andere Ruhrpottstädte hässlich findet, der sollte wirklich mal nach Hagen reisen. Innenstadt und Bahnhof sind nicht mehr zu toppen.
Einziger Lichtblick sind einige eingemeindete Stadtteile und natürlich die Wälder drum herum. 

Hagen ftw <3! 
"Wer dich kennt, du Stadt am Volmestrand, den kann nicht schocken andres Land!"


----------



## Olliruh (27. November 2010)

welchen stadtteil meinst du ? :O

naja Emst geht noch so einiger maßen


----------



## Rayon (27. November 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Duisburg.
> 
> Gelsenkirchen.
> 
> Ekelhaft.


^
this


----------



## Elda (27. November 2010)

Salzgitter


----------



## Altinarossa (28. November 2010)

Definitiv Gelsenkirchen klar auch dort gibts ein paar schöne gegenden allerdings ist das meiste einfach nur würg !
das ruhrgebiet insgesammt ist viel besser als sein ruf  wenn man mal bedenkt wie groß ews ist und wieviele einwohner es hat so ist es dennoch sehr grün und hat viel schönes  leider sind viele innenstädte einfach nur Kacke!


----------



## Ennia (29. November 2010)

ich würde den meisten hier empfehlen doch mal außerhalb von Deutschland nach der hässlichsten Stadt zu suchen ^^

Ich bin zum beispiel in Pakistan (Karachi) und in Bangladesh (Dhaka) fündig geworden - ich will dort nie, nie, nie mehr hin müssen!!!!!


----------



## Wolfmania (29. November 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> ich würde den meisten hier empfehlen doch mal außerhalb von Deutschland nach der hässlichsten Stadt zu suchen ^^
> 
> Ich bin zum beispiel in Pakistan (Karachi) und in Bangladesh (Dhaka) fündig geworden - ich will dort nie, nie, nie mehr hin müssen!!!!!



gut, dazu muß man natürlich auch mal da gewesen sein....könnte aber Cairo (was ich schon als Anfangspost nannte) und Jakarta nennen *würg*


----------



## Topperharly (29. November 2010)

Als nürnberger muss ich ja fürth sagen xD


----------



## Dropz (29. November 2010)

Lauenburg


----------



## Wolfmania (29. November 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> Als nürnberger muss ich ja fürth sagen xD



 jaja die Franken...aber der 1.Zug ging doch von Nürnberg nach Fürth oder ?


----------



## Topperharly (29. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> jaja die Franken...aber der 1.Zug ging doch von Nürnberg nach Fürth oder ?



ja, zumindes der erste in deutschland


----------



## Kuya (29. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die hässlichste Stadt die Ihr kennt ?
> 
> Ich würde hier Duisburg nennen, da gibt es fast keine nette Ecke, bin mal 2 Tage dort gewesen...uaaaah



Also als Frankfurter muss ich gestehen, die "häßlichste Stadt" ist Frankfurt am Main.
Und das sage ich, obwohl ich hier Lebe.

ich war schon so ziemlich überall in Deutschland, und sei es Bayern, oder auch Stuttgart, so "versifft", "zugemüllt", "verjunkt" und "unangenehm" hab ich mich in keiner Stadt sonst gefühlt.

Trotzdem bin ich Eintracht-Fan, und hab einen gewissen Frankfurt-Stolz.. (der unter einer dicken schickt "angewiedertheit" versteckt ist).


----------



## Tyrnen (30. November 2010)

Was habt ihr alle gegen Duisburg?Ist doch ganz schön hier wenn man weiß wo die richtigen Ecken sind ist es garnicht so schlimm 
Klar haben wir hier viele Stadtteile die potten hässlich sind,aber es gibt auch schöne Ecken hier.

Die hässlichste Stadt ist für mich Frankfurt,alles ziemlich dreckig und irgendwie voll gestopft.


----------



## Euphemia (30. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Jemand aus Berlin beschwert sich über den Ruhrpott?
> 
> Berlin geht gar nicht. Meiner Meinung nach die hässlichste Großstadt Deutschlands. Ich war einige male in Berlin und jedes mal hat sich meine Meinung bestätigt. Kriminalität an jeder Ecke, überall ist es schmutzig und dazu kommen die unglaublich unfreundlichen Menschen. An jeder Ecke wird man dumm angemacht und die Leute sind ständig schlecht gelaunt.




Würde auch sagen Berlin und kann dir da eigentlich nur zustimmen bei den Punkten. (Einzige Gegend in Berlin die ich einigermassen gut finde ist Prenzlauer Berg). Das schlimme an so grossen Städten ist meistens auch der Gestank und die Unordentlichkeit. 
Bruchsal gefällt mir auch absolut nicht. Das Schloss einmal ausgenommen ist es echt eine ziemlich hässliche Stadt mit Gefängnis mittendrin.


----------



## Wolfmania (30. November 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Also als Frankfurter muss ich gestehen, die "häßlichste Stadt" ist Frankfurt am Main.
> Und das sage ich, obwohl ich hier Lebe.
> 
> ich war schon so ziemlich überall in Deutschland, und sei es Bayern, oder auch Stuttgart, so "versifft", "zugemüllt", "verjunkt" und "unangenehm" hab ich mich in keiner Stadt sonst gefühlt.
> ...



Naja bin ab und zu mal in FRA und so schlimm ist da nicht, um den Römer ists doch nett und der Wald is auch gleich da und die Äppelwoi-Gegend geht auch, man kann auch nett weggehen und Sven Väth habt Ihr auch^^


----------



## Dragonriver (30. November 2010)

Bitterfeld ftw!


----------



## Damokles (30. November 2010)

Ach ja. Ich war neulich in Karlsruhe. O boah ey...
Wenn ich nicht gewusst hätte, das ich dort wieder weg komme, hätte ich mich dort umgebracht.


----------



## Alion (30. November 2010)

Neapel weckt in mir ganz schlimme erinnerungen. Was für ein Drecksloch.
Und wenn man nur nach dem Geruch geht. Rotorua Neuseeland. Die stadt wurde in der nähe von Heissen Quellen auf einer Geologisch instabilen region gebaut. Die ganze stadt stinkt nach faulen Eiern. Aber nach 2 Tagen riecht man es nicht mehr. Ansonsten ist die Stadt sehr schön.


----------



## Tonkra (1. Dezember 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Sag ich ja die meisten Leute sind schlecht gelaunt in Berlin. Hab schon im Gegenforum geschrieben *Schönste Stadt der Welt*



du bist schlecht gelaunt, schau mal alleine dein avatar an und deine aggressiven postings ^^


----------



## Potpotom (1. Dezember 2010)

Hässlich ist ja genauso subjektiv wie die Schönheit... aber wie man Berlin als hässlichste Stadt Deutschlands empfinden kann ist mir echt ein Rätsel.


----------



## Berserkius (1. Dezember 2010)

Tonkra schrieb:


> du bist schlecht gelaunt, schau mal alleine dein avatar an und deine aggressiven postings ^^




Ack komm, dich kann man doch gar nicht mehr ernst nehmen. *lach* winke winke


----------



## Wizzle (1. Dezember 2010)

Krefeld, bis auf den Zoo nichts schönes....


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Dezember 2010)

Oberhäslich


----------



## sympathisant (2. Dezember 2010)

mannheim - trostlos


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Viele werden mir wohl wiedersprechen, aber ich fand Venedig unglaublich hässlich.
SOOO überladen, SOOOO Konsumgetrieben, SOOOOOOO schmutzig und stickig, Gebäude plakatiert, an jeder ecke n scheiss Essenstand, zum Kotzen. Vom Stinkenden Wasser überall erst gar nicht zu sprechen.


----------

